# Red Zebra Tail?



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

One of my zebra's got beat up really bad, tail is gone completely. Will it heal and grow back in time and how long do you think if it will? this happened about 2 or 3 weeks ago and he is doing fine, swims and eats with no problem, just curious. thanks


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

if he can still swim he will be fine and it will grow back in time, if the whole tale is gone i would guess it would take over 2 months for it to grow back, my i have had fish get part of their tails bitten off from fighting and they took around a month to grow back all the way


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

thanks, yea the whole thing was gone, just a nub. i noticed today it looks like there is some growing out on the top.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

who was the fight between
oh thought i would mention this to give you a better time idea
it took my clown fish about a month to grow back less than a 1/4 inch of his tail


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

my self proclaimed leader is my Blue Cobalt. I guess i should also mention he is blind in one eye from fighting with the same fish a few weeks earlier, but the little bugger is tough, never backed down and still fighting to live.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

I use to have a bumble bee cichlid and a pink convict that would fight constantly but the convict got a bloody lip and really started backing down, im amazed yours keeps fighting so much, do you have much cover for them?


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

i often think to much cover, they hide a lot. he was the runt when i got them about a year ago, hes been the smallest, but the cobalt blew up and just went rampant on everyone, hes calmed down alot since i have the zebra out.


----------

